# Helicoils



## trialco (12. August 2011)

Moin, 

habe einem Bekannten von mir meinen alten Control Rahmen vermacht und wie so oft hat sich ein Magura 4pkt. Gewinde in Luft aufgelöst, jetzt meine Frage habe gehört Helicoils sollen ganz gut halten, jedoch stoße ich beim Einbau und Material fast nur auf utopische Preise... denke mal er könnte das auch in Eigeninitiative, da er gelernter Feinwerkmechaniker ist..., bräuchten halt nur Gewindeschneider und Helicoils, hat da jmd. vielleicht eine gute Quelle 

Greetz


----------



## Insomnia- (13. August 2011)

Bei Ebay gibt's die set's fÃ¼r 15â¬.
Gabs hier schonmal nen Thread zu, der Jan macht's allerdings auch zu wenn ich mich recht entsinne fairen Preisen.
MFG
ELias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (13. August 2011)

Habe meins auch von Ebay. Billig und kinderleicht zu verarbeiten.


----------



## erwinosius (13. August 2011)

von Helicoil findet man meist nur die Sets mit den hohen Preisen. Gibt V-Coil. Ist das Gleiche (bzw sehr ähnlich) und meist zu nem sehr fairen Preis.
Ansonsten mal einfach nen Gewindeeinsatz und nen Gewindeschneider kaufen und den mit Schruabensicherung einkleben.


----------



## coaster (14. August 2011)

Set kostet nur 15 Euro bei Ebay.


----------



## soma (15. August 2011)

Echt?
Wenn ich bei eBay nach Helicoil suche, dann kosten die meisten Sets über 50 Euro. Für 15 Euro habe ich keines gesehen...
Welchen Suchbegriff nutzt du?


----------



## ParkwayDrive (15. August 2011)

gib mal das ein: baer Coil M5x0,8.

frÃ¼her 15â¬, heute 20â¬ +2,50â¬ Versand
Habe es mir auch gekauft, bin absoluter Laie auf dem Gebiet, und habe es recht einfach hinbekommen.
Bis jetzt hÃ¤lt es auch.

M5x0,8 ist doch die richtige GrÃ¶Ãe oder?


----------



## coaster (15. August 2011)

Da ist sogar der richtige Bohrer und ein eindreh und Abschlagwerkzeug dabei.


----------



## erwinosius (15. August 2011)

Also nur um das nochmal Klarzustellen. Helicoil ist ein bestimmter Markenname. Das ist wie Tempo....Ist auch ein Papiertaschentuch aber ein bestimmtes. Helicoil hat aber noch ein bestimmtes patentiertes System.
Aber es gibt eben auch ähnliche Systeme wie das Helicoil. Das von euch genannte System von Baer oder auch das von mir genannte V-Coil.

V.Coil 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Gewindereparatur...82?pt=Spezielle_Werkzeuge&hash=item1c19126816
Baer 
http://cgi.ebay.de/BaerCoil-Origina...54?pt=Spezielle_Werkzeuge&hash=item3f0c14037e

Ich selber habe aber weder das eine noch das andere verwendet. Bisher nur die original HeliCoil verbaut. Allerdings sieht das V-Coil System meiner Meinung nach wertiger aus..

Dann viel Spaß beim einkaufen
gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (14. Mai 2014)

Moin. Brauche recht dringend Hilfe. 

*Hat irgendwer ein HeliCoin- / Gewindereparatur Set und kann mir die Pedal-Gewinde meiner Echo-CNC-Kurbeln fixen? Bezahle natürlich Versand hin / zurück, Coils und Aufwand. *

Habe nebenbei auch mal Trialmarkt angeschrieben und warte auf Antwort. 

Besten Dank, 
Massa


----------



## family-biker (14. Mai 2014)

also ich persönlich hab die erfahrung gemacht,dass timesert länger hält als helicoil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (14. Mai 2014)

Dann auch gern Timesert... Hauptsache Fixung.


----------



## erwinosius (18. Mai 2014)

Ich bin das letzte mal einfach in ne Radwerkstatt um die Ecke und die haben mir die Kurbel repariert. 15min, 15€ find ich recht gut von der Preis Leistung.
Habe leider selbst nicht die Möglichkeiten daheim, allerdings wenn man Zugang zu ner Ständerbohrmaschine und nem 16x1 rechts bzw links Gewindebohrer hat, kann man auch mit mittelmäßigem Skill die Einsätze selbst reinbauen.

Dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche

Gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (18. Mai 2014)

Danke für deine Erfahrungen.

Nja die Radläden hier bei umme Ecke sind alles nur Katalog-Verkäufer. Taugen null.

Chrischan (hst_trialer) und ich hatten schonma rausgesucht was nen Satz kostet. Blöd ist ja nur, dass man für die beiden Kurbeln dann auch zwei Schneider und verschiedene Einsätze braucht wg. links- / rechts-Gewinde.

Komplett-Sets kosten ja bis zu 170€! Aber wenn man alles einzeln geschickt zusammen kauft kann man auch für 40 (für eine Seite) und dann ca. 60 für beide Seiten was zusammen bekommen.

Bei mir ist es aber gerade der Faktor Zeit, weshalb ich mir wohl eine neue / gebraucht-neue Kurbel hole, und meine Jetzige dann für Reserve repariere und beiseite lege.

Gruß,
Massa


----------



## erwinosius (27. Mai 2014)

Ja hab auch schonmal gesucht.
Nen M16x1 Gewindebohrer rechts bekommt man ab 20€
für nen M16x1 links muss man schon 50€ hinblättern. Die Einsätze kosten dann glaub ich 7€ der Satz. Und dann braucht man noch ne ordentliche Ständerbohrmaschine.......


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Mai 2014)

Also ich wage den Versuch mit Gewindeschneidern aus China. Mal sehen wie die qualitativ abschneiden. Für die seltenen Male die mab sie benutzt werden die sicherlich ausreichen. Und zum gerade aufspannen nutze ich meine Drehbank.

Habe übrigens für alle Schneider zusammen jetzt etwa 30€ bezahlt.


----------



## erwinosius (28. Mai 2014)

Na da bin ich mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt. Und vor allem darauf, wie du deine Kurbel gerade auf deiner Drehbank verspannst. Wird bestimmt ne span(n)ende Konstruktion.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (28. Mai 2014)

Schneider spanne ich ins Futter und die Kurbel lege ich plan gegen den Multifix. Das Gewinde würde ich so gesehen von hinten in die Kurbel schneiden. So kann ich die Planfläche am Pedalgewinde nutzen. Und wenn der Schneider erstmal gerade angesetzt ist wird von Hand weiter geschnitten. Bin mir sicher dass das funktioniert


----------



## erwinosius (29. Mai 2014)

klingt plausibel, ja. Habe auch schon einige male die Drehbank zum ansetzen verwendet und dann per Hand fertig geschnitten......


----------

